# liquid suspension alchols or ora?



## PecKerW0OD (Oct 18, 2013)

i have noticed that most ug labs use grain alchol to suspenend their orals. I have personally used ora plus and ora sweet on a 50/50 ratio to suspend d-bol. My question is which have u used to suspend oral raws and which do u prefer?

I mean ora-plus is made specifically for this? do u think labs use alchol just to save money instead of buying load and loads of ora-plus ? perhaps they do not order a ton of it for security reasons or just to save on cost.

either way i know grain alchol works just as good but doesnt taste as good lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 18, 2013)

Now Peckerwood there must be 5 threads on this in the Anasci archives but lets make it 6...LOL
Save your self the misery from gross oral plus and buy yourself some liquid vegetable glycerine. 
So next time u make a batch dont forget my complimentary bottle for this tip..


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just use mouthwash


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now Peckerwood there must be 5 threads on this in the Anasci archives but lets make it 6...LOL
> Save your self the misery from gross oral plus and buy yourself some liquid vegetable glycerine.
> So next time u make a batch dont forget my complimentary bottle for this tip..



Ever clear works brother it's not to harsh but the raws love it I'm sure there's more to it than that but shit is good


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Correct everclear and glycerine .. 

Mouthwash !  slate u crazy neiandrathal .. That's how u cure a hangover . Drink some after a bender and puke the lower intestine out your mouth .


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Correct everclear and glycerine ..
> 
> Mouthwash !  slate u crazy neiandrathal .. That's how u cure a hangover . Drink some after a bender and puke the lower intestine out your mouth .



I sure will miss that avatar brother ha wat will b your next bro LSU?lmao:banghead:


----------

